# Replacing Stereo



## softball160046

looking to change out factory stereo with a car stereo, but wondering how you would control the 3 pairs of speakers.any one have any ideas or know-how


----------



## Joonbee

get a car stereo that is RV capable. DVD player and multiple speaker options. Gonna do that to my old stereo in the camper. Jensen makes some.

Jim


----------



## WACOUGAR

softball160046 said:


> looking to change out factory stereo with a car stereo, but wondering how you would control the 3 pairs of speakers.any one have any ideas or know-how


Kelly, how come we don't have a signature?

And how do you delete a post here, used to RV.net


----------



## WACOUGAR

softball160046 said:


> looking to change out factory stereo with a car stereo, but wondering how you would control the 3 pairs of speakers.any one have any ideas or know-how


I just installed a JVC Car Audio receiver with a DVD and a Samsung LCD monitor in our Cougar with 2 pairs of speakers. Where are you 3 pairs of speakers located? You need to answer this question before I can help you. my wife is on this forum all the time and I am not.I can help you but you need to offer more information for me to help .


----------



## Up State NY Camper

You need a system that can handle 3 zones (A,B,C) or an external router with 3 zones.


----------



## bbwb

The stereo on our 23rs is only two zones...the balance knob controls the "front/back" level and the fader controls the "inside/outside" levels.
I believe that the stereos in the other campers are the same.
bbwb


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Joonbee said:


> get a car stereo that is RV capable. DVD player and multiple speaker options. Gonna do that to my old stereo in the camper. Jensen makes some.
> 
> Jim


The only CD/DVD stereo combo I have been able to find is a wall mounted verison. Is there a stereo with DVD player that is a standard auto mount that could be used in the available slot in the trailer? The only "auto style" CD/DVD stereos I can find have the built in TV screen. I would like to find one that has the DVD output I can connect to the TV.

DAN


----------



## Rob_G

bbwb said:


> The stereo on our 23rs is only two zones...the balance knob controls the "front/back" level and the fader controls the "inside/outside" levels.
> I believe that the stereos in the other campers are the same.
> bbwb


bbwb is correct with this statement. The inside/outside is controlled by the fader and wired to the front/back speakers respectivley on the wire harness. If you are going to get a stereo with more than 2 zones, post what you find.

This is an easy mode and can be done within the hour. Just make sure that you do one wire at a time from the old wiring harness to the new wiring harness to prevent any "mix ups".


----------



## Joonbee

TwoElkhounds said:


> get a car stereo that is RV capable. DVD player and multiple speaker options. Gonna do that to my old stereo in the camper. Jensen makes some.
> 
> Jim


The only CD/DVD stereo combo I have been able to find is a wall mounted verison. Is there a stereo with DVD player that is a standard auto mount that could be used in the available slot in the trailer? The only "auto style" CD/DVD stereos I can find have the built in TV screen. I would like to find one that has the DVD output I can connect to the TV.

DAN
[/quote]

I googled the jensen rv dvd radio's the other day and came up with about 4 or 5 and some were standard size car stereo. Think I have seen these on toyhaulers.

Jim


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Joonbee said:


> get a car stereo that is RV capable. DVD player and multiple speaker options. Gonna do that to my old stereo in the camper. Jensen makes some.
> 
> Jim


The only CD/DVD stereo combo I have been able to find is a wall mounted verison. Is there a stereo with DVD player that is a standard auto mount that could be used in the available slot in the trailer? The only "auto style" CD/DVD stereos I can find have the built in TV screen. I would like to find one that has the DVD output I can connect to the TV.

DAN
[/quote]

I googled the jensen rv dvd radio's the other day and came up with about 4 or 5 and some were standard size car stereo. Think I have seen these on toyhaulers.

Jim
[/quote]

Well, I am not the best Googler in the world, but I try.









I looked at the stuff Jenson had to offer and I could not find a standard mount radio/CD/DVD/IPOD compatible version. You could get a version with the DVD outputs to the TV, but you have to sacrifice the radio or IPOD. Get radio, IPOD, and CD, but no DVD output jacks.

Not a really big deal, but I would like to replace the stereo and it would be nice to get everything in one package.

DAN


----------



## Joonbee

TwoElkhounds said:


> get a car stereo that is RV capable. DVD player and multiple speaker options. Gonna do that to my old stereo in the camper. Jensen makes some.
> 
> Jim


The only CD/DVD stereo combo I have been able to find is a wall mounted verison. Is there a stereo with DVD player that is a standard auto mount that could be used in the available slot in the trailer? The only "auto style" CD/DVD stereos I can find have the built in TV screen. I would like to find one that has the DVD output I can connect to the TV.

DAN
[/quote]

I googled the jensen rv dvd radio's the other day and came up with about 4 or 5 and some were standard size car stereo. Think I have seen these on toyhaulers.

Jim
[/quote]

Well, I am not the best Googler in the world, but I try.









I looked at the stuff Jenson had to offer and I could not find a standard mount radio/CD/DVD/IPOD compatible version. You could get a version with the DVD outputs to the TV, but you have to sacrifice the radio or IPOD. Get radio, IPOD, and CD, but no DVD output jacks.

Not a really big deal, but I would like to replace the stereo and it would be nice to get everything in one package.

DAN
[/quote]

This is the page I googled. Anything there?

Jensen RV DVD's

Good luck


----------



## WACOUGAR

I installed a JVC KD-5500 DVD/CD Receiver. It is a "normal" stereo and has outputs for the TV and inputs for AUX and an IPOD. The AUX inputs will handle a CD changer or satellite radio. The unit was less than $300.


----------



## CdnOutback

The top one on the Jensen page is exactly the unit in our new 325FRE.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

WACOUGAR said:


> I installed a JVC KD-5500 DVD/CD Receiver. It is a "normal" stereo and has outputs for the TV and inputs for AUX and an IPOD. The AUX inputs will handle a CD changer or satellite radio. The unit was less than $300.


Where do the TV ouputs connect? I looked at the pictures on line and did not see the standard TV/DVD connections on the front. Description did not give any details on the TV connection.

DAN


----------



## windwill

Does anyone know where I can find the stereo wiring scheme for an 2006 Outback 26RS. We bought one used and the previous owners didn't include the stereo and left all the wires. I bought a new stereo, but can't figure out what wires to connect. I haven't been able to get it to power on with any of the connections I've tried.


----------



## thefulminator

softball160046 said:


> looking to change out factory stereo with a car stereo, but wondering how you would control the 3 pairs of speakers.any one have any ideas or know-how


What wires do you have? Is the shroud still there? Does the shroud have a push button or toggle switch on it? If so that is how you turn the outside speakers on.

There should be a single +12v, a single ground and several pairs for the speakers. If you aren't sure which pair goes to which speaker, pull the speakers out of the ceiling to see what color goes where. Whatever you have left over goes to the outside speakers. Be careful if you remove the speakers from the ceiling. I replaced the speakers on our prior trailer, a 2008 21RS and found that when removing the speakers they were just as likely to pull the screws out of the ceiling as to pop the covers off.


----------



## Leedek

The Jensen JCD 2010 Radio/CD player wiring diagram is shown in comment number 15 of the thread linked here: Jensen Schematic for Speakers

My 210RS has front / rear/ outside speakers hooked up as shown. Hope this helps with wiring problems.


----------



## windwill

Leedek said:


> The Jensen JCD 2010 Radio/CD player wiring diagram is shown in comment number 15 of the thread linked here: Jensen Schematic for Speakers
> 
> My 210RS has front / rear/ outside speakers hooked up as shown. Hope this helps with wiring problems.


Actually, this might be exactly what I was looking for. The picture of the wiring looks like exactly what I have and I don't think I've tried that specific wiring. My Outback is in the shop right now having the furnace repaired, but I'll give it another shot when I get it back. Thanks.


----------



## Leedek

windwill said:


> Actually, this might be exactly what I was looking for. The picture of the wiring looks like exactly what I have and I don't think I've tried that specific wiring. My Outback is in the shop right now having the furnace repaired, but I'll give it another shot when I get it back. Thanks.


My mission here is complete!







You made my day! Must be Miller time!


----------



## windwill

It took me a while to figure this out for some reason, but after really studying the pictures in this thread I finally figured it out. I put together an easy chart to help myself an figured it might help others.


----------

